# TRY ALL Beläge ziehen keine Wurst vom Brot.



## Benzman22 (13. Februar 2005)

wollt mal fragen ob das bei euch auch so ist, dass die braunen try all beläge bei  sehr tiefen temp. nicht so gut funktionieren. Fahr sie auf einer stark geflexten ALEX felge. hab aber den eindruck, dass sie bei weniger stark geflexter felge besser ziehen...... was kann ich machen das sie besser ziehen? hab mal im irgendwo was vom ansägen der beläge gelesen?

mfg BAstian


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Februar 2005)

ich hab auch die alex, die flexung is ne mehr so frisch und ich hab die gelben, aber wenns kalt is ziehts auch ne mehr so gut, ich weiß dass glei wieder alle rummeckern aber ich bin der meinung, so lange is nich grade extrem schifft und alles total nass is, geht nix über ordentlichen TEER!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (13. Februar 2005)

vielleicht is des ja auch nur mein empfinden. bin jetzt ca. 6 jahre mit bitumen gefahren und fahre jetzt ca. 4 monate ohne. hab mich halt noch net an das gefühl gewöhnt, wenn du bitumen fährst sind die bremsen halt einfach "ZU" da bibt es nix mit durchrutschen. bin damals rosane megamo beläge auf den schwarz lackierten flanken der alex gefahren. die bremse war zwar pervers laut, hat aber gezogen wie eine drecksau. geiler nebenefekt war, dass sich die bremsbeläge praktisch nicht abgenützt haben,(bin das paar ca. 5 Jahre gefahren)


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Februar 2005)

also ich hab noch ein bisschen restangeflext und fahr mit teer und bei mir ziehen die beläge wie die sau auf meiner 20" alex felge


----------



## Bike Lane (13. Februar 2005)

also an der felgen-belag-kombination kann es nicht liegen, weil die zieht bei mir selbst im tiefschnee. vielleicht ist dein hinterbau einfach nicht steif genug, womit man eigentlich am meisten bremskraft verliert. also am besten einen brakebooster draufbauen (falls der noch nicht drauf ist) und dann die beläge parallel auf die felge einstellen. es muss auch der ganze belag an der felge aufliegen, weil dadurch die bremskraft nochmals verstärkt wird. als booster kann ich dir nur den neuen echo empfehlen,  wenn du den drauf hast, flext der hinterbau überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. Februar 2005)

Also ohne ansägen sind die bei mir nur halb so gut, aber ansägen+montyspray+flex ist richtig geil !

Du nimmst einfach ne dünne Metallsäge oder nen Messer geht auch und dann sägste den Belag in regelmäßigen Abständen ca.8 mal an und zwar 90° zur Bremsrichtung und den Unterschied sollteste schon merken.


----------



## funky^jAY (13. Februar 2005)

also ich hab mir mal dieses montyspray draufgeknallt....das ist ja furchbar.

die ******* quietscht wie blöde, und sooo der tolle effekt isses bei ner angeflexten felge auch net.

ich hoffe ich bekomm das scheiß zeug mit spiritus wieder runter


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. Februar 2005)

Dann machste was falsch. Einfach Rad andrehen wirklich nur 1 Spritzer drauf, GANZ kurz. Dann ziehste Bremse und drehst 2ma rum, dann trocknen lassen.
Und runter geht das mit Wasser


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Februar 2005)

also ich hab die braunen try-all beläge hinten und die ziehen auch nicht wirklich. hab die echofelge letztens voll angeflext und die rutschen trotzdem durch. hab dann noch betumen draufgeballert und immernoch schei$$e. habe den neuen CLS frame, der jaa sehr steif schon ist und ich fahre hinten noch nen echo 4-loch booster, also dadran kann es auch nicht liegen. ich werde mir demnächst mal die zoo-beläge holen und ausprobieren.

Jan


----------



## isah (13. Februar 2005)

> hab die echofelge letztens voll angeflext



+



> zoo-beläge



ist keine gute idee   
die zoo-beläge mit ner nichtangeflexten felge (reicht bei meinen minimal-skills + trocken) oder gaanz leicht angeflext gehen sehr gut.

Aber du hast mir selber gesagt, wie es die zoo beläge runter raspelt wenn die felge zu dicke angeflext ist.

martin


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machste was falsch. Einfach Rad andrehen wirklich nur 1 Spritzer drauf, GANZ kurz. Dann ziehste Bremse und drehst 2ma rum, dann trocknen lassen.
> Und runter geht das mit Wasser



ich geb zu...dann hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht    

getreu dem motto: viel hilft viel bin ich vorgegangen.

naja...aus fehlern lernt man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Februar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ist keine gute idee
> die zoo-beläge mit ner nichtangeflexten felge (reicht bei meinen minimal-skills + trocken) oder gaanz leicht angeflext gehen sehr gut.
> 
> Aber du hast mir selber gesagt, wie es die zoo beläge runter raspelt wenn die felge zu dicke angeflext ist.
> ...



 jaa, aber bei denen weiss ich wenigstens, das die richtig dicht machen, auch wenn die sich sehr schnell runterraspeln. ich bin halt langsam am verzweifeln.

Jan


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Februar 2005)

aslo ich fahr die zoo! selber,muss sagen ,dass ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin....
*
unangeflext+zoo! ohne teer**:* gute bremsleistung
*unangeflext+zoo! mit teer**:* wesentlich besser als ohne
*leicht angeflext+zoo! ohne teer**:* super bremsleistung,kein sehr hoher verschleiß der beläge,flexung geht schnell wieder weg (try-all)
*leicht angeflext+zoo! mit teer**:* beinahe schlechter als ohne,trotzdem top
*etwas härter angeflext+zoo! ohne teer**:* keine bessere bremsleistung als "leichtangeflext" ,hoher belagsverschleiß

alle angaben auf einer try-all felge mit gewöhnlichem straßenteer   

hoffe ich konnte euch ein bisschen weiterhelfen


----------



## isah (14. Februar 2005)

> leicht angeflext+zoo! ohne teer: super bremsleistung,kein sehr hoher verschleiß der beläge,flexung geht schnell wieder weg (try-all)




WIe lange heisst "schnell" ?


----------



## Benzman22 (14. Februar 2005)

hab nen pitbull mit carbon booster, probier jetzt mal das mit dem ansägen...


----------



## isah (14. Februar 2005)

Jedesmal wenn ich die zoo beläge zum putzen rausnehme überlege ich mir ob ich reinsägen soll, aber das bring ich einfach nicht übers herz   

Verrat uns dann doch mal den leistungsunterschied.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Februar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> WIe lange heisst "schnell" ?




also der MSC-Trialer hat mir meine felgen vor ein und ner halben woche angeflext,da warn sie noch ziemlich rau,jetzt ist sie schon wieder relativ glatt,fahr halt jeden tag mehrere stunden...das alu der try-alls ist aber auch weicher als das einer alex zum bsp. so ist das nicht sehr verwunderlich obwohl die zoo!-beläge ja auch ziemlich weich sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Februar 2005)

fester am hebel ziehen....


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Februar 2005)

mal ne frage:

was soll denn das reinsägen bringen? weil eigentlich wird die oberfläche des bremsklotzes doch dadurch kleiner?!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. Februar 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage:
> 
> was soll denn das reinsägen bringen? weil eigentlich wird die oberfläche des bremsklotzes doch dadurch kleiner?!



Die Auflägefläche vom Bremsklotz auf der Felge wird auch kleiner wenn man Rillen in die Felge flext


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Februar 2005)

also meiner erfahrung nach ist es so:
rillen in den bremsklotz sägen bringt NICHTS!!, das einzige was wirklich gut is, is regelmäßig bremsklotz sauber machen und felge anflexen.
 das einzige was ihc komisch finde, ist dass vor nem halben jahr etwa, meine bremsklötze mit angeflextre felge zu gepackt haben, ohne ende(sauber mit angeflexter felge) und jetzt iost es nciht mehr so gut, auch wenn die felfe und bremsklötze im sleben zustand sind....hm..komisch.
naja merkwüridig...
Max


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auflägefläche vom Bremsklotz auf der Felge wird auch kleiner wenn man Rillen in die Felge flext




eingendlich nicht, denn der  Bremsbelag drückt sich in die winzigen Rillen und ERHÖHT somit die Auflagefläche & Reibung.
Is auch der Grund wieso eine angeflexte besser bremst.

Stimme trialMax zu, angesägte Bremsklötze bringen so ziemlich nix


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. Februar 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> eingendlich nicht, denn der  Bremsbelag drückt sich in die winzigen Rillen und ERHÖHT somit die Auflagefläche & Reibung.
> Is auch der Grund wieso eine angeflexte besser bremst.
> 
> Stimme trialMax zu, angesägte Bremsklötze bringen so ziemlich nix



ach ich sag dazu jetz nix mehr, sägt sie an oder lasst es, diese sinnlosen diskussionen immer


----------



## konrad (14. Februar 2005)

es kann doch sein,dass durch die kälte sich das gummi des bremsbelags verhärtet und deshalb nich mehr so gut zieht!?das kann man sehr gut bei den weichen rimjam beläge sehen-wenn man das bike im warmen hausflur stehen hat ziehen die beläge wie die sau und draußen in der kälte nimmt die bremsleistung stark ab.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> ach ich sag dazu jetz nix mehr, sägt sie an oder lasst es, diese sinnlosen diskussionen immer


 
ich hab schon 2 paar angesägt 
und hab auch mal in meine Felge ein Rillen profil reinge-dremelt... hat beides nix gebracht.
Wenns bei dir was bringt gut. Aber aus rein physikalischer Sicht und aus eigener Erfahrung sag ich das es nix bringt.


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auflägefläche vom Bremsklotz auf der Felge wird auch kleiner wenn man Rillen in die Felge flext



äh...beim flexen erhöst du ja die oberfläche weil die felge aufgerauht wird. beim bremsklotz-rillen schnippeln verringerst du sie.

ach mir wurscht. um son pille palle mach ich mir (noch) keine gedanken


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Februar 2005)

durch die struktur (flexung) auf der felge hast du einfach nen viel größeren reibungswiderstand zw. felge-belag als auf ner aalglatten felgenflanke...nix von wegen größerer auflagefläche,denn das stimmt nicht wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.k. (14. Februar 2005)

Reibung ist unabhaengig von der Auflageflaeche.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (14. Februar 2005)

also muss ehrlich sagen das da einige mit vermutungen rumschmeisen die aus 
dem hohlen bauch entwichen sind.hab nur die erfahrung demacht das bei trockenem wetter und geflext mit und ohne bitumen die kurzen bremsbeläge (alte monty,megamo,coust,bärbel replica....)am besten gingen.
die langen bremsbeläge sind einfach nicht so giftig wie die kurzen.
die kurzen beisen richtig rein ins geflexte. ich vermute:das des damit zusammen häöngt das durch die geringere auflagefläche der belag besser ins geflexte reingedrückt wird.was mir auch aufgefallen ist ist das des mit den kurzen bremsbelägen am besten auf der alex funktioniert.

aber ihr habt bestimmt andere abstruse ideen.

war ja auch nur der gedankengang /die erfahrungen eines absoluten anfängers in sachen trial.

gruß SEBO


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. Februar 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> war ja auch nur der gedankengang /die erfahrungen eines absoluten anfängers in sachen trial.
> 
> gruß SEBO



hehe   

Naja das meine ich aber auch das z.B. die kurzen Monty besser sind als die langen Monty. Müsste das nicht der Auflägefläche-Theorie widersprechen die manche hier vertreten. Klar spielt da auch die Gummimischung mit, aber es liegt trotzdem nur an der Reibung. Sonst müsste ja eine schleifende Bremse an einer geflexten Felge schlechter bremsen weil der Belag ja dann nicht in die Rillen reingeht, so ist es aber nicht !

Edit:

Kleines Beispiel ist z.B. wenn man Metall mit ner Metallfeile feilt, dann ist der Widerstand ja nicht höher weil sich das Metall in die Rillen der Feile drückt. Sondern weil die Feile einfach rau ist.


----------



## konrad (14. Februar 2005)

die kurzen monty-beläge stellen aber ein erhebliches sicherheitsrisiko da-mir sind schon mehrmals die beläge aus den palstikhalterungen gerissen!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (14. Februar 2005)

da siesch wie guht die ziehn.
   

nee aber die bremsleistung is echt gut

(geflext....versteht sich)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Februar 2005)

müsste das metall sich eigentlich nicht in die rillen der Feile drücken? Sonst würde ja nichts abgeschabt werden oder   



> Naja das meine ich aber auch das z.B. die kurzen Monty besser sind als die langen Monty. Müsste das nicht der Auflägefläche-Theorie widersprechen die manche hier vertreten



ich glaub es ist ein mix aus beiden. Verringert man die Fläche vom Belag steigt der Druck und die Reibung. Allerdings ist bei mehr Auflagefläche auch mehr Fläche die Reiben kann da....ich glaub wir brauchen einen Naturwissenschafts-NASA-Formel1-kautschuk experten


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. Februar 2005)

die kurzen beißen besser in die flexung, weil der druck durch den kolben bei langen belägen gleich groß is wie bei kurzen, ergo is die kraft pro fläche größer->drückt also besser in die flexung...sag ich jetz mal so...


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Februar 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub es ist ein mix aus beiden. Verringert man die Fläche vom Belag steigt der Druck und die Reibung. Allerdings ist bei mehr Auflagefläche auch mehr Fläche die Reiben kann da.



nein. die reibung wird nicht mehr!!! reibung ist an allen teilen der fläche gleich,egal ob kurzer belag oder langer, nur was sich ändert ist die kraft.


----------



## funky^jAY (15. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> durch die struktur (flexung) auf der felge hast du einfach nen viel größeren reibungswiderstand zw. felge-belag als auf ner aalglatten felgenflanke...nix von wegen größerer auflagefläche,denn das stimmt nicht wirklich



ja warum hast du nen höheren reibungswiederstand?! weil die oberfläche sich vergößert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (15. Februar 2005)

m.k. schrieb:
			
		

> Reibung ist unabhaengig von der Auflageflaeche.



"Gummi ist kein Festkörper, sondern eher eine sehr viskose (zähe) Flüssigkeit. Daher gilt die Festkörperreibung nicht. Trotzdem kann man natürlich einen Proportionalitätswert definieren, der auch als Reibbeiwert bezeichnet wird. Dieser ist aber nicht mehr konstant, sondern hängt von sehr vielen Faktoren ab. Z.B. gehen Normaldruck, Auflagefläche, Temperatur, Geschwindigkeit und einiges mehr in die Reibung ein."


----------



## funky^jAY (15. Februar 2005)

wieso kann ich meine beiträge nicht löschen?

ich erkenne das ich ******* geschrieben habe.
man sollte erst nachlesen, und dann posten    

bremsleistung ist nicht abhängig von der auflagefläche sondern vom gewicht...in dem fall dann wahrscheinlich kraft?

also müssten kleiner bremsklötze wirklich besser sein, da gleiche kraft auf weniger fläche.

nur kann das doch nicht alles sein?! weil dann müssetn 1cm bremsklötze ja am besten sein?!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Februar 2005)

@funky^jAY:erklär mir mal bitte wie sich in deinen augen die auflagefläche durch anflexen vergrößert?


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> @funky^jAY:erklär mir mal bitte wie sich in deinen augen die auflagefläche durch anflexen vergrößert?



Das wurde doch schon erklärt, ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so ganz schlüssig. Weil die Beläge ja net immer mit reingedrückt werden in die Rillen.

Edit:

Ich glaube eben ist mir die Lösung eingefallen. Also wenn mehr Auflägefläche = mehr Leistung ist, dann müsste eine längsgeflexte Felge ja genausogut bremsen. Also wenn das jemand mal testen möchte, bitte..

mfG Prof.Dr.Dr.Tobe-Daddy


----------



## funky^jAY (15. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> @funky^jAY:erklär mir mal bitte wie sich in deinen augen die auflagefläche durch anflexen vergrößert?



naja...oberfläche wird aufgerauht. und ne rauhere oberfläche ist größer. ich vergleich das mal ganz blöd mit dem magen oder dem hirn...je zerklüfteter die flächer desto größer auch die oberfläche

jaja...bissel blöder vergleich


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Februar 2005)

*¬*


			
				M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> @funky^jAY:erklär mir mal bitte wie sich in deinen augen die auflagefläche durch anflexen vergrößert?



du hast zwar mich nicht angesprochen, dennoch hier!






hab mal gimp bemüht. das d steht für draufsicht und das s für seitenansicht. oben ist immer normale fläche und unten mit flexung.
durch die vertiefungen die beim flexen entstehen hat man mehr fläche!!! das sieht zwar auf dem bild etwas groß aus aber stell es dir einfach mal mikroskopisch bzw. kleiner vor. trotzdem ist mehr fläche da! natürlich wird auch der reibkoeffizient angehoben, das liegt an der größeren fläche. bei schleifpapier ist dies so ähnlich. durch größeres korn erreichst du ein größere fläche, ausserdem greift mehr "wz" (korn) in das material ein! für die dreher ap, dieser begriff ist dem nur entlehnt wurden.

das man prinzipiell mehr kraft bei kleiner auflagfläche hat, stimmt. allerdings nutzt sich der belag so auch schneller ab und umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (15. Februar 2005)

an deinen darmzotten willste aber auch nich bremsen!
das hat meiner meinung nach überhaupt nix mit der oberfläche zu tun, da hät mer ja wieder das problem kleine kraft pro fläche! nur die scharfkantige flexung krallt sich einfach in den belag! wenn du jede reingeflexte rille schön rund feilst wirds auch ne mehr ruppen, deswegen zieht ja auch die flexung mit der zeit immer weniger! weils mehr so scharfkantig is!


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. Februar 2005)

an deinen darmzotten willste aber auch nich bremsen!
das hat meiner meinung nach überhaupt nix mit der oberfläche zu tun, da hät mer ja wieder das problem kleine kraft pro fläche! nur die scharfkantige flexung krallt sich einfach in den belag! wenn du jede reingeflexte rille schön rund feilst wirds auch ne mehr ruppen, deswegen zieht ja auch die flexung mit der zeit immer weniger! weils mehr so scharfkantig is!


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. Februar 2005)

*******, jetz hats das alles 3 mal geposted....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal wir gewinnen das ganze hier noch. Darmzoten klingt nach einem guten Ansatz !


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Februar 2005)

@alle-durch-anflexen-größere-auflagefläche-theorie-vertreter:

ich bin der selben meinung wie der HeavyMetal,die sache mit der größeren auflagefläche mag zwar ein grund sein,aber der hauptgrund ist die extrem aufgeraute fläche und der darauß resultierende erhöhte reibungswiderstand...


----------



## Levelboss (15. Februar 2005)

Kauft euch einfach Coustellier-Beläge und werdet glücklich!


----------



## konrad (15. Februar 2005)

darf man dann auch mal erfahren wo es die gibt?->mail-addy von michel?und wieviel kosten die coust-beläge?


----------



## Levelboss (15. Februar 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> darf man dann auch mal erfahren wo es die gibt?->mail-addy von michel?und wieviel kosten die coust-beläge?



http://www.vttcoustellier.com/fr/coust_compagnie.asp


----------



## Mac Gyver (15. Februar 2005)

@Levelboss: Coustbeläge kosten ja nur 20   Was aber denk ich durch den Versand schnell rausgeholt wird  .....sag mal was die für eigenschaften haben!!!!!!!

Hier noch meine Story:
Also meine ZOO bremsklötze bringen mich mich ja meistens zu großer verwunderung, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und Effekte zu erwähnen:
-beim auslieferungszustand auf angerauter echofelge warn die super.
-dann waren die immernoch super und haben sich auch kaum abgenutzt
-bei nässe und angerauter felge sind die dann aber direkt ohne haftung durchgerutscht  
-jetz sind die felgen wieder recht abgebremmst(glatt)gewesen und ich hab sone leichte Flexaktion mit nem Dremel gemacht, war erst ganz gut. Dann...AHA..ma bitumen wieder asprobieren: hat natürlich lärm gemacht aber war nach ner halben stunde wie weggezaubert und alles bremste wie beschissen  .(man muss dazusagen ich hab flüssigteer genommen und den nicht lange trocknen lassen...  ), ich glaub ich hab damit einfach die rillen des Anflexens gefüllt und die Felge wieder glatt gemacht.
-aber gestern gings dann aufeinmal wieder und die bremse packte bei leichter Nässe besser als sonst  

Ich glaub ich werd die nochmal anflexen...

PS: ich hab da noch son Problem mit dem HR: erstens, die kette bekomm ich nicht so richtig gespannt und zweitens öfters verzieht sich der reifen n  bisschen zur seite wo die kette zieht und ich dachte immer schon ich zieh die schrauben stramm gennug an????   helft mir!


----------



## Benzman22 (15. Februar 2005)

schau das dein laufrad richtig im rahmen sitzt und zieh den schnellspanner oder die schrauben ordentlich zu. versuch nicht deas laufrad irgendwie im rahmen zu versetzen, dass bringt nix. keine halben sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkleppe (27. Februar 2005)

Mann was für ein Wahnsinn,

da bin ich auf der Suche nach ein paar Erfahrungen zum Thema HS33 und lese Eure Abhandlungen. In meinem Langenberg stecken die grünen Magura-Beläge und benehmen sich genau so ******* wie all die anderen und bei Kälte noch schlechter. An meinem Hoffmann stecken alte Lizaro V-Brakes mit no-Name Belägen, die Alex-Felge ist natur (hat noch nie ´ne Flex gesehen) und das ganze bremst top, bei jeder Temperatur (ok, bei Nässe nicht). Ich versteh´ das nicht, warum gibts nichts vernünftiges für die HS33. Muß man wirklich mit V-Brake Cartridge-Belägen selbst Hand anlegen?  

Bloody Beginner


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Februar 2005)

versuch mal die plaz CRM oder welche von Try all (trialmarkt.de )
Die gehen beide viel besser als die standart magura teile


----------



## tkleppe (1. März 2005)

OK, werd´ ich also mal ne´ Garnitur Try All erwerben und nachvollziehen, was Ihr so erlebt habt.
Mit den abgerittenen Maguras und V-Brake-Belägen werde ich mal in die Bastelecke gehen und den Dremel bemühen. Mal schauen, ob mit dem Material was zu erreichen ist. Bitte jetzt keine Belehrungen von wegen Sicherheit. Wenn´s zu kritisch wird, laß´ ich es bleiben und sonst bin ich doch

Bloody Beginner


----------

